# Hood for a JD 110



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me if the hood off a JD model 60 lawn tractor will fit a JD model 110?


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that the model 60 mower hood will fit the 110 model because im positive that the 60 and 70 used the same hood being that the 60 was the fallout model to the model 70


----------

